
Survivorship bias: understanding the case studies that make everything look easy - KevinEldon
https://alexdenning.com/survivorship-case-studies-easy/
======
StijinM
This is interesting. The obvious problem is it's natural to ask successful
people how they became successful. That said, taking advice with a larger
grain of salt and asking more difficult questions as you suggest and about
"why, did this really work?" is definitely valuable.

